# trupb anesthesia code



## 01131345 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

Please someone suggest me whether should i use anesthesia code 00920 or 01922 for surgery transrectal ultrasonic guided prostate biopsy.

Regards,
Neelesh


----------



## twizzle (Nov 23, 2011)

*Trubp*

Neither code is appropriate. Use 00902 as per crosswalk guidelines for CPT 55700


----------

